# Hello



## dolmen (Jul 29, 2010)

Just saying Hello ....

I've been a wild camper for many years, just haven't had a van for 2 - 3 years, but thats all changed  

We have an Elddis Auotquest 120 and I'd like to ask a few questions please. 

1/ I want to add more leisure battery capacity, would 2 x 125ah lead acid batteries be a good start?
2/ I've read about battery to battery charging, will this keep my two leisure batteries topped up as we do drive quite a bit most days?
3/ I need a new tank for the toilet waste, where is the best / cheapest place to buy this?
4/ I'd like to fit a tow bar, is there any place /brand that comes out tops?
5/ Can I make the 3way fridge run full time on 12 volts, stationary and driving? and still run it on gas at night?
6/ I've got an Acer laptop, is the best way of running this, charging it, to just plug it into one of the 13amp plugs in the van? 
7/ when going to France hopefully later this year, I like the idea of free internet access, how best do I achieve this? and what is the best/cheapest alternative?
8/ There are 4 x spot lights in the van, they get mighty hot, so I'd like to change these bulbs for LED's can anyone direct me to the correct bulbs please?

I'm sure I have more questions eg sat nav and POI camping spots, but I'll give the good folks on here a chance.

I have been using the search button, and reading old posts, I'd just like to start these here to see what new stuff comes up, thanks. 

TIA


----------



## maingate (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi dolmen and welcome,

1, Your first point about the batteries. The Autoquest 120 has a battery box under the side settee near the back of the van, entry by an outside door. You would have to fit a second battery under the settee in another box complete with a pipe to drain off any gas when being charged. Can be done fairly easily.

2, B2B is a good system for rapid charging.

3, There is a kit available for Thetfords (from the maker) which includes the cassette, new toilet seat and a few other things. The kit is cheaper than buying a cassette on its own from a dealer.

5, If you have plenty of money to keep buying new batteries then you should be able to run the fridge all the time like that. Gas is cheaper in the long run. I would forget that idea.

6, On hookup run it off the mains. Off hookup, buy a laptop voltage adaptor from Maplin (or similar sort of place). You can run it through the 12 volt system that way.

8, If you mean the 2 halogen lights at either side of the rear lounge, then I believe they will be G4 type. Google LED`s, there are lots of sites.


----------



## cipro (Jul 29, 2010)

hi and welcome not that good on the tecky side of things but i am sure your replys will be met a few clever cookies on board. when you do up grade your batties have a look at solar panels for wilding.welcome again, happy camping


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi dolmen and welcome to wildcamping - I see you have already posted some questions, brill. I am sure somebody will be along soon with the answers - as this is holiday season you may have to wait a little longer than usual.

All the best and enjoy.

Guernsey Donkey


----------



## Firefox (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi and welcome!

Check out your spare payload (using weighbridge)

2 big batteries could be 75 kg so it's something to bear in mind espec if you want to add other equipment. If you tow stuff and the load is not over the towed axle that can knock up the load on the rear axle of your van.

I'd second Maingate's advice about the fridge. It is possible on 12v using several batteries but it is a constant drain leading to deep discharges. It's best to discharge batteries as little as possible. Most of the so called leisure batteries available are little more than sightly beefed up starter batteries and don't like too many deep discharges. If you get proper traction batteries, not only are they much heavier, but also very expensive. Generally full time fridge on 12v is better suited to boats or big rigs with a huge bank of batteries.


----------



## maingate (Jul 29, 2010)

A bit more information regarding renewing the toilet cassette, I have found the article in the July MMM magazine.

It is called a Thetford Fresh-up kit. It comprises a cassette complete with fittings, a seat and lid plus two chemicals. One of these is the Bathroom cleaner and the other is a Cassette Tank cleaner.

They do them for C2, C3 and C4. Also for the C200.

The cost is £90.


----------



## dolmen (Jul 29, 2010)

maingate said:


> A bit more information regarding renewing the toilet cassette, I have found the article in the July MMM magazine.
> 
> It is called a Thetford Fresh-up kit. It comprises a cassette complete with fittings, a seat and lid plus two chemicals. One of these is the Bathroom cleaner and the other is a Cassette Tank cleaner.
> 
> ...



Just a quick question, sorry as I don't know, whats the C2, C3 etc? 

TIA


----------



## dolmen (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you for the great welcome and also great start on the answers ... gives me a little more to check out ... keep the replies coming please.

Cheers


----------



## maingate (Jul 29, 2010)

There are various types of Thetford toilet set up. Bench type, swivel bowl type etc. Some cassettes are bigger than others.

You need to be sure which one you have before you buy.

I forgot to mention earlier that Caravan and Motorhome dealers should stock the Thetford Fresh-up Kit. They may be a bit cheaper at places like Go Outdoors or online.


----------



## rockinjac (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi and welcome, i can also recomend 12volt option for laptop much more economical, and recomend solar as you still get a charge when parked up in daylight hours.


----------



## dolmen (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, I had a solar 75w on my old campervan and a compressor type fridge it was a great combination ... sadly I'm watching the budget after buying the Elddis and solar will have to wait a year or two, as will changing the fridge.

Any specific 12v devices for charging? If you know the Elddis 120 where do they plug into my van? I thought the 13 amp plugs would work when off grid, but I see now they only work when connected   Do I have to get 12v sockets fitted? and if so, any ideas as to which are best please?

TIA


----------



## maingate (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi dolmen,

The only way you can charge up your leisure batteries when not on hook-up is either by solar panels or a wind turbine. Solar is much better than wind.

If you get a large solar panel then it is wise to have plenty of battery storage to `soak up` all of the solar energy.


----------



## dolmen (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorry I didn't explain myself very well ... I meant in this case how do i charge my laptop or use other appliances when off grid? The 13amp plugs in my van appear only to work when grid connected, is this corect? If so, where do I plug in 12v appliances? do I need to get some sort of 12v plugs fitted?

TIA


----------



## maingate (Jul 31, 2010)

It is much better to have a fully charged laptop battery when you leave home. Then you can plug it in to the cab cigar lighter while travelling to keep as much charge in it as possible. You run it off its own battery when stationary.

You cannot plug it in on one of the habitation area 12 volt sockets when on the move as the 12 volts is cut off to those when the engine is running.

The newer generation of notebook computers can have up to 6 hours on their inbuilt battery. A laptop is around 2 hours usually.


----------



## dolmen (Jul 31, 2010)

thank you for taking so much time over this.  I can only find 13amp house like sockets in my van and these only work when grid connected, how/ where do I plug in any 12v appliances? or do I put 13amp plugs on 12v appliances and the van knows what to do?

TIA


----------



## maingate (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi dolmen,

From memory, the only 12 volt socket on my Autoquest was where you plugged in a 12 volt TV. There was a folding shelf on the side of the cupboard and the TV co-ax socket, 12 volt socket and a 240 volt socket were all there.

The 12 volt socket was the 2 flat pin type. Your gauge for the water level is also mounted there. You can buy adaptors from accessory shops to convert your 12 volt equipment to the flat pin type. Make sure you get positive and negative the right way round. The socket should be marked + and - if you look closely.

Be careful if you buy any 2 flat pin plugs. You need the parallel ones (not slightly angled) and make sure you get the longer pins. The short flat pins can give a poor connection.


----------

